# Grazing Wheat



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Got 20 acress of wheat inside of hitensile fence on rented ground . Have 25 head holstein beeeding age heifers next to it was thinking about letting them graze it till the end of April and then plant corn in it . It is just 6to 8" tall probably very lush . Anyone got thoughts on bloat and its prevention ??


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Several yrs back I grazed yearling beef calves on wheat or oats for several yrs. I very seldom had any problems with bloat. I always gave the steers access to hay & keep minerals available. One can purchase blocks similar to mineral blocks that are suppose to supress bloat.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Put them on Hi Mag mineral for a week or so, then turn them in. Grass Tetany is our major concern when we put them on new grass this time of year. Hi Mag is the ticket for that.

Remove any other mineral they might have. Hi Mag does not taste as good and they will eat the better tasting.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This is interesting and kind of goes against the traditional Hi Mag theory. Sodium seems to help more.

http://www.beefmagazine.com/health/salt-can-prevent-and-treat-grass-tetany


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Winter wheat pasture is a main stay in this area , when we have any issues with bloat , we will put out a bloat gard blocks and or dump soap in the water tanks too . Carry sharp kinife and hose in your saddle bags too .


----------

